# video



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

wow this is cool


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

That is going to be a creepy scare . All of the elements work great together . Nice work .


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

Really kool effect. You should be proud. Great job.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

soldierwelsh said:


> Really kool effect. You should be proud. Great job.


Um just to be honest this is not my prop its just it will not let me watch the video directly on youtube so i post em here so i can watch them Sorry


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

theundeadofnight said:


> That is going to be a creepy scare . All of the elements work great together . Nice work .


Um just to be honest this is not my prop its just it will not let me watch the video directly on youtube so i post em here so i can watch them Sorry


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> wow this is cool


Um just to be honest this is not my prop its just it will not let me watch the video directly on youtube so i post em here so i can watch them Sorry


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)




----------

